# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Tư vấn - Thị trường >  Nhu cầu dịch thuật công chứng ngôn ngữ tiếng Ý(Italia) đạt yêu cầu

## Trans24h

Bạn đang có tài liệu, giấy tờ văn bản bằng tiếng [Ý] hay tiếng Italia? Bạn muốn tìm một công ty dịch tiếng Italia sang tiếng Việt và công chứng tư pháp chuẩn tại TPHCM để đảm bảo tài liệu, giấy tờ, văn bản được cơ quan, tổ chức ở Việt Nam chấp thuận và tiếp nhận. Thay vì mất công tìm kiếm, bạn có khả năng đến với (chúng tôi) – đã có hơn 13 năm uy tín trong lĩnh vực dịch thuật công chứng tư pháp, xử l[Ý] hồ sơ, giấy tờ có yếu tố nước ngoài, phân phối nhanh/chuẩn xác các nhu cầu du học, xin việc làm, công tác, đầu tư, lưu trú … cho nhiều qu[Ý] khách hàng trong và ngoài nước.



*Dịch tiếng Italia sang tiếng Việt*

Các giấy tờ, văn bản bởi Italia ([Ý]) cấp, muốn được cơ quan, tổ chức ở Việt Nam chấp thuận hoặc sử dụng hợp pháp ở Việt Nam sẽ phải triển khai dịch thuật công chứng theo quy định.

Mục đích của việc dịch tiếng Italia sang tiếng Việt và công chứng tư pháp là để đảm bảo đối tượng tiếp nhận hồ sơ có thể đọc hiểu và xác nhận tính pháp l[Ý] của giấy tờ, văn bản. Do đó, với văn bản du học, công tác, làm việc, giao kết thương mại,… kết hôn, xin giấy phép lao động, xin cấp thẻ tạm trú, đổi giấy phép lái xe,… nên dịch thuật và công chứng sẽ thuận lợi trong việc thực hiện thủ tục hành chính ở Việt Nam.

*Điều kiện cần có khi dịch tiếng Italia sang tiếng Việt và công chứng tư pháp*

– Là bản gốc hoặc bản sao y (không phải là bản photo, scan hay giấy tờ giả…)

– Giấy tờ phải do cá nhân, cơ quan/tổ chức có thẩm quyền k[Ý] tên, đóng dấu. (Chữ k[Ý] và con dấu cụ thể, không bị nhòe đến mức đọc không được).

– Giấy tờ chứa đầy đủ thông tin rõ ràng (không bị mất chữ, nhòe mực, không bị rách góc….)

*Các loại giấy tờ thường dịch tiếng Italia sang tiếng Việt và công chứng tư pháp*

– hồ sơ du học, dịch thuật công chứng tiếng [Ý] các giấy tờ như: bằng cấp, chứng chỉ, sổ học bạ, bảng điểm, thẻ sinh viên – học sinh,…

– Giấy tờ tùy thân, dich thuật công chứng tiếng [Ý] các giấy tờ như: thẻ căn cước/ giấy chứng minh nhân dân, giấy khai sinh, giấy xác nhận, giấy phép lái xe, thẻ tạm trú, sổ bảo hiểm xã hội,…..

– tài liệu làm giấy phép lao động, dịch thuật công chứng tiếng [Ý] các giấy tờ như: bằng cấp, chứng chỉ, giấy khám sức khỏe, phiếu l[Ý] lịch tư pháp, giấy xác nhận kinh nghiệm làm việc…

*Dịch thuật công chứng tư pháp giấy tờ tiếng [Ý]*

Ngoài ra, Trans24h còn dịch tiếng Italia sang tiếng Việt và công chứng tư pháp tất cả những giấy tờ đảm bảo điều kiện dịch thuật và công chứng theo quy định của pháp luật.

*Tại sao nên chọn dịch tiếng Italia sang tiếng Việt và công chứng tư pháp tại chúng tôi*

– Là Top 10 trong số những công ty Dịch tiếng Italia sang tiếng Việt và công chứng tư pháp có uy tín tại TPHCM

– Đội ngũ biên dịch viên giàu kinh nghiệm, có thể dịch sang thạo từ tiếng Việt – Italia, Italia- Việt, Anh – Italia, Italia – Anh…

– Quy trình dịch thuật công chứng rõ ràng, khoa học, đảm bảo hồ sơ được bảo mật, giao kết quả đúng hẹn.

– Trans24h đảm bảo phí dịch thuật công chứng hợp l[Ý].

– Cam kết bản dịch tiếng Italia sang tiếng Việt và công chứng tư pháp được mọi cơ quan, tổ chức chấp thuận, tiếp nhận.

*Bao lâu có kết quả bản dịch tiếng Italia sang tiếng Việt và công chứng tư pháp*

Tùy số lượng hồ sơ, Trans24h sẽ báo cho qu[Ý] qu[Ý] khách hàng thời gian nhận kết quả bản dịch tiếng Italia sang tiếng Việt và công chứng tư pháp. Với những tài liệu cá nhân đơn giản, số lượng dưới 5 trang, dịch thuật Trans24h sẽ giúp sức giao kết quả trong 24 giờ. Hãy gửi file scan/chụp để Trans24h xem xét và thông báo thời gian dự kiến giao kết quả cụ thể các bạn nhé.

*Phí dịch tiếng Italia sang tiếng Việt và công chứng tư pháp*

Phí dịch tiếng Italia sang tiếng Việt và công chứng tư pháp căn cứ vào số trang hồ sơ, giấy tờ. Dĩ nhiên, số trang tài liệu dịch thuật công chứng nhiều thì dịch thuật Trans24h sẽ tính chi phí ưu đãi hợp l[Ý]. Qu[Ý] khách hãy gửi tài liệu đến văn phòng hoặc gửi file scan/chụp để Trans24h báo giá chính xác và cụ thể nhé.

*Làm gì để sớm có bản dịch tiếng Italia sang tiếng Việt và công chứng tư pháp?*

Khi qu[Ý] khách cần gấp bản dịch tiếng Italia sang tiếng Việt, hãy liên hệ trước với dịch thuật Trans24h qua zalo, số điện thoại, gửi file chụp/scan trước 9h00 sáng qua email để chúng tôi thông tin, báo giá và biên dịch của chúng tôi thực hiện dịch trước. tuy vậy, qu[Ý] khách cần gửi bản gốc đến văn phòng trước 14h00 chiều để chúng tôi tiến hành công chứng tư pháp.

Với 1 số tình huống, chúng tôi có thể hỗ trợ dịch tiếng Italia sang tiếng Việt và công chứng tư pháp giao kết quả TRONG NGÀY. Qu[Ý] khách hãy liên hệ để được tư vấn và giúp đỡ tốt nhất nhé.Giới thiệu về Công ty TNHH dịch thuật công chứng 24h:

✅ ⭐ ✔️ Cam kết giá cả phải chăng nhất toàn quốc

⛳️ Địa chỉ: 52A Nguyễn Huy Tưởng, Thanh Xuân Trung, Thanh Xuân, Hà Nội

? Email: info@dichthuatcongchung24h.com

☎️ Hotline: 0948944222

https://vk.com/public197167140

https://www.viki.com/users/dichthuat...4hvn_346/about

----------

